# Which Exam - Mechanical or Civil



## PeonPE (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello,

Quick background on me: I am a mechanical engineering grad with some background on manufacturing but most of my career spent working for State DOT (Construction / Structures / Highway Design). I have my approval to sit for my PE Exam. I am going to make an attempt at it this October doing Civil - Transportation.

With that being said I got married this summer and had several events in my life that really did not let me prepare the way I would have liked to. So I have some hours invested but not to where I am confident I will pass. I will give it my best obviously but if I was a gambling man I would expect I'll have to try again in the Spring. Not trying to be negative - just realistic.

Now with the specification changes to the Spring 2013 Transporation Depth - and lack of an updated study materials for some time - I am at a crossroads. I have all the updated afternoon references (thank you work!) but without actually going through the 12th or 13th CERM &amp; Transporation Depth Books, 6 Minute Solutions, Kaplan Book, etc. I really don't know if the equations / constants and such have changed much. Bottom line - I do not want to study with materials that will steer me on the wrong course.

So since I am stuck buying new books anyways I have two choices:

1) Continue with the Civil - Transpo

2) Change gears and do Mechanical - Fluids / MD / HVAC

Cost wise it comes out the same since I do not have to buy any references for the Afternoon module.

I have an older MERM and needless to say the problems are much more familiar to me. I did the mechanical FE a few years back and passed that - had a very high degree of confidence when I walked out of that test. The mechanical subjects seem to vary less over time as well - no constantly updating standards to worry about. Still I think from a long term development standpoint learning some of the water / environmental / geotech / strutural subjects I didn't have in school would be beneficial. But I still wanna just pass this thing and be done with it.

In NYS a PE is a PE is a PE. They don't care what exam you take - so stamping plans is more of an ethical consideration case-by-case. No do they care if most of my experience is in Civil - I am free to take whatever test I want.

So my question to the forum is - if you were in my position - what would you do if you didn't pass this fall?

Thanks,

-Mike


----------



## nobody1231234 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd take the Civil, since you can do more if you pass the Civil portion of the PE versus the Mechanical portion. Also, it sounds as if you have more practical experience in the Civil portion.


----------



## aneesu786 (Oct 12, 2012)

*My personal take on which PE exam to take*: Your job requires a Civil PE stamp, right? Then you should take the Civil - Transport. Plus it won't be ethical and fair if you took the Mechanical and your job requires you to be a civil guy stamping civil related documents. You should be stamping documents related to your field of study.

*Pennsylvania State PE guidelines: *

An applicant who has passed an examination in one of the major branches of engineering listed in subsection (a), or in other branches of engineering as are subsequently recognized by the Board, will be granted registration as a professional engineer. The applicant may then practice any branch of engineering in which the applicant has proven proficiency by reason of education and experience, and in which the applicant is willing to accept full legal, financial and professional responsibility. A professional engineer may not be limited to the practice of any one major branch of engineering because the professional engineer has passed a written examination based upon the major branch of engineering, subject to this chapter and the provisions of the act relating to Code of Ethics.

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/049/chapter37/chap37toc.html


----------



## kmjones29 (Oct 19, 2012)

Didn't you have to decide in September which exam you're taking? Hopefully you have a copy of the CERM if you stuck with civil.


----------



## sumpnz (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd take it in Civil if I were you. One of the guys in the prep class I took for the Mechanical PE exam already has his Civil stamp, but even though not legally required his clients (or employer's customers - not sure if he's self-employed) was starting to require passing exams in the specific field you were working in. So if Civil is what you're predominantly practicing I'd take that exam just so in a couple years you don't have to take it again anyway if something like the above were to transpire.


----------



## deafodupe (Nov 10, 2012)

Either get the 12th or the 13th CERM. I have found the 12th to be useful. I agree the Civil should be taken if the work involves a lot of civil engineering. If Civil does not work, then switch gears.


----------



## NYMechEng (Nov 19, 2012)

In NY, PE is a PE. As long as you only practice in the areas you are competent in. I technically could have taken Civil and Construction but instead went with my educational field (mechanical engineering).


----------

